
Operation Icarus: Anonymous declare a 30-day war on banking cartels - nomoba
http://failedevolution.blogspot.com/2016/05/operation-icarus-anonymous-declare-30.html
======
vixen99
'Anonymous': a non-elected agenda-driven group with zero accountability. You
can applaud their actions when they're aligned with your own beliefs but what
do you do if they're not?

